# Can I pay you For VBA Excel help ?



## eddiegnz1 (Aug 27, 2012)

How do I go about finding someone that is available for hire on a single project. 
My guesstimate is 20 to 40 hours of total work.
what are reasonable rates to pay a VBA Excel expert?

your thoughts/suggestions are apreciated
Kind thanks,
Eddie​


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Per forum rules, all help on the forum itself is free (cannot offer to pay or receive payments).

However, if you are looking for Consulting Services (which it sounds like you are), have a look here: Excel Consultant | Excel Consulting | Microsoft Office Consultants


----------

